# List to end all lists - what to bring on Saturday 26 - demo and day of action



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

warm clothes, food, water, camera, friends, london a to z........
what else?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> warm clothes, food, water, camera, friends, london a to z........
> what else?


 
Friends and family.

Louis MacNeice

p.s. also workmates and complete strangers.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 21, 2011)

Snooker balls, Samuri Swords ......


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

Spare batteries/charger for your mobile. Radio. Banner (non Socialist Worker variety). Whistle. Foghorn for the lolz.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm agonising over whether to take my camera. On the one hand you've got a chance to get some great shots and potentially keep an eye on the piggies should they find their leash a mite too slack; on the other you've got the danger of the thing getting confiscated by those selfsame pigs. Having just regained my beloved SLR after its six-month sabbatical in an evidence locker I dunno if I want to risk it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2011)

But definitely take lots of water and food. As much as you can be arsed to carry.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm definitely taking my camera (s) along. My main fear is getting kettled for hours on end as I'm doing an after party at the Albert after the march!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm taking my Wife on her first demo.

And some sandwiches


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm gonna bring this, or more likely something like it with wheels: 







I picked up a blue one of these (with wheels) for 4 quid yesterday:


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 21, 2011)

One of those small little first aid kits. Some hats to wear, swap with others ;-)


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> But definitely take lots of water



shewee then too.


Nooses.   I'm considering having a banner saying ''revolutionary noose-making masterclass here'' and giving lessons underneath. 



I'm also bringing a madzone. 

(((cameron and clegg)))


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> shewee then too.



How to make a home made shewee


----------



## xes (Mar 21, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I'm gonna bring this, or more likely something like it with wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet, if you need someone to bring amples of revolutionary techno, gis a shout like


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 21, 2011)

2 big packets of bombay mix


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 21, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I'm gonna bring this, or more likely something like it with wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
please don't


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Baccy, mobile, money for chips


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2011)

left over smoke grenades from paintballing. They aren't getting any fresher.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, and papers. Lots and lots of papers.

CopyoftheSocialist, getyourcopyoftheSocialisthere, Soociaalissst, only70p


----------



## xes (Mar 21, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> please don't


 
no.no fun allowed!! No sing songs, no music to dance to in a kettle, no noffink, this are serious


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 21, 2011)

Sabre, plume and horsie.


----------



## xes (Mar 21, 2011)

I think plod should have the horsies covered


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

alcohol - beers, bottle of rum


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, and sweets to share with people around you.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Somebody bring some spliff. I don't want to get nicked.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

xes said:


> sweet, if you need someone to bring amples of revolutionary techno, gis a shout like


 
always welcome


----------



## temper_tantrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't believe nobody has said 'bust card' yet. FFS, urban!


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> please don't


 
Sorry, I meant to say I'll be packing my revolutionary po face and accompanying rain cloud.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 21, 2011)

Consider leaving ID at home. Plus delete texts and pics from your mobile (if you bring one) that could be incriminating. Check and double check to see you have no blims of hash in a long forgotten pocket. Write telephone number of bindmans solicitors (0)20 7833 4433 in permanent marker on your upper arm. It could be a cold day and the possibility of getting kettled (then possibly searched) does exist. So remember thermal long johns, hats, scarves, gloves. Don't wear your favourite clothes. Good luck comrades.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Mar 21, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Consider leaving ID at home. Plus delete texts and pics from your mobile (if you bring one) that could be incriminating. Check and double check to see you have no blims of hash in a long forgotten pocket. Write telephone number of bindmans solicitors (0)20 7833 4433 in permanent marker on your upper arm. It could be a cold day and the possibility of getting kettled (then possibly searched) does exist. So remember thermal long johns, hats, scarves, gloves. Don't wear your favourite clothes. Good luck comrades.


 
Also consider getting a (non-registered) PAYG Oyster card, rather than using your usual travelcard.


----------



## xes (Mar 21, 2011)

Twitter accounts to upload pictures and video of police being naughty onto, so they can't take the evidence. 

Films to include bad copper behaviour, but beware of exposing protesters identity in any conflict.


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Consider leaving ID at home. Plus delete texts and pics from your mobile (if you bring one) that could be incriminating. Check and double check to see you have no blims of hash in a long forgotten pocket. Write telephone number of bindmans solicitors (0)20 7833 4433 in permanent marker on your upper arm. It could be a cold day and the possibility of getting kettled (then possibly searched) does exist. So remember thermal long johns, hats, scarves, gloves. Don't wear your favourite clothes. Good luck comrades.


yep, very important, thanks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Snooker balls ......



Which, even if they're not used there, will be by the time the Met's PR dept has finished!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> 2 big packets of bombay mix


 
Just bear in mind that under no circumstances are you allowed to throw Bombay Mix in the eyes of charging police horses, or stick a handful of it up the horse's arse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

xes said:


> I think plod should have the horsies covered


 
Maurice will probably be riding with the coppers.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

bombay mix _and_ rubber gloves


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Green and black cross legal advice

Key Advice
KEY ADVICE IF GOING ON A PROTEST:

Download / Print / Distribute a 'Bust Card' with our arrestee support number on it. You can use you own or ones we've already prepared: Comprehesive [PDF] or Summarised [PDF]

On your body write
Legal Support 07946541511
Bindmans 02078334433

IF ARRESTED - NO COMMENT

You do not need to talk to the police about anything. If you are arrested, giving your name and address will speed up the process of being released. Any other information may be used against you and once you start talking it can be hard to stop: so don't say anything, it is easier! If they ask you questions, just say 'no comment', until you have spoken to a solicitor and don't sign anything.

DON'T USE THE DUTY SOLICITORS

If you're arrested you have a right to FREE legal advice. You can use a 'duty solicitor' but we STRONGLY advise against. If you haven't been told at the protest of local solicitors who have experience of dealing with protesters, we recommend you use BINDMANS (              0207 833 4433         0207 833 4433) who should be able to come to your interview if you are in London or otherwise advise you by phone on what to do.

DON'T GIVE YOUR NAME AND ADDRESS TO COPS

When you are stopped or searched under any search powers, you don't have to give the cops your details. The only time you are legally required to give your name and address is if you are driving a vehicle or involved in a road traffic accident. If you are suspected of anti-social behavior (causing harassment, alarm or distress) or when the cops want to issue you with a summons with or fixed penalty notice, then the cops can arrest you if you fail to give them your details. 

If you are arrested but you think there is no good reason for your arrest, the police may be just trying it on to get your personal details (they have a database to fill). At this point you can still refuse to tell the arresting offiver and say that you will give your details to the custody officer at the police station. You may find you are simply released so it can be worth waiting it out. 

AVOID LETTING THEM PHOTOGRAPH YOU
You don't have to make it easy for them to photograph you - they have no power to force you to comply with being photographed or filmed unless you are being processed at the police station.

Check out the briefings page for more info.

GET IN TOUCH WITH US VIA               07946 541511         07946 541511 (KEEP THIS NUMBER WITH YOU)

* Call if you want practical advice about your rights!
* Call if you want arrestee support for your protest or action!
* Call if you want to know what to do after your arrest!
* Call if you were injured or subjected to unacceptable police behavior!
* Call if you filmed or witnessed an arrest or police misconduct!
* Call it you want information about the legality of occupations or campus protest!

* Legal Support in Scotland
* SCALP               0797 556 0809         0797 556 0809
* Clare Ryan (solicitor) 07977000312
* www.scalp.noflag.org.uk.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Some of those little plastic soldiers would be good.


----------



## past caring (Mar 21, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Also consider getting a (non-registered) PAYG Oyster card, rather than using your usual travelcard.



That is my usual travel card.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2011)

what, little green plastic Army Men? what for?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Mar 21, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> what, little green plastic Army Men? what for?


 
At Fairford in 2003, the cops claimed that they were a weapon (evidence of a potential breach of the peace) and confiscated them. Then everyone took the piss.
Edit: eg. Mark Thomas in the New Statesman: http://www.newstatesman.com/200403010006


----------



## nick h. (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sure these have loads of potential if you end up being kettled til after dark







One of this week's specials from Lidl - 50 miniature glowsticks for £2.99! Stick them on your face or your clothes. I don't know why. But there has to be a reason.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2011)

a couple of cans of lighter gas, a big bottle or two of water, some fairy liquid and a couple of tealights.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2011)

And a scarf, gloves and a hat cos it'll get cold...


----------



## smokedout (Mar 23, 2011)

samurai swords


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 23, 2011)

this box of fun:


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ that's fucking excellent, FMan. How can I find you on the demo? (PM if nec)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Also consider getting a (non-registered) PAYG Oyster card, rather than using your usual travelcard.


 
you've missed that all new oyster cards have to be registered now. what's wrong with getting a one-day travelcard? it's always worked for me.


----------



## teccuk (Mar 23, 2011)

Water. Socks. Custard Creams. Lemon juice. Tea Towel.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm gonna pack two loves of bread and a couple of bottles of water in the suitcase for emergency kettle rations


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't forget a sense of humour for any lengthy stand off.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

That's a wicked little suitcase soundsystem


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 24, 2011)

Is a cycle helmet be any use agasint a baton strike?
Or would wearing it just single you out for special treatment? 
Serious question as Im thinking of taking one.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

lots of photographers wear them, not only useful against a baton strike, but projectiles being thrown from the crowd. Don;t think it'd single you out at all. Police will hit anyone indiscriminatly.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 24, 2011)

Might be useful to bring one then - light wieght and also more 'explainable' than a hardhat/crash helmet.

More people that have them the better cos groups like the wombles always got singled out very quickly for wearing protective gear.

Doesn't necesarrily mean you are looking for confrontation - but its pretty easy to get caught in a kettle with the cops wacking anyone who gets pushed to the front.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2011)

I noticed from recent Italian demos that loads of bods had crash helmets on. Fucking good idea I reckon, you can't trust plod to excercise restraint or discretion.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 24, 2011)

* will keep on the lookout for fractionman pumping out tunage from the suitcasesound


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 24, 2011)

stephj said:


> * will keep on the lookout for fractionman pumping out tunage from the suitcasesound


 
Just getting this now


----------



## rekil (Mar 24, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is a cycle helmet be any use agasint a baton strike?
> Or would wearing it just single you out for special treatment?
> Serious question as Im thinking of taking one.


Old or cheapo ones I'd worry about. I still remember that Times journo's account of how he was battered by the carabineiri in Genoa and how his cycle helmet just disintegrated. 

The Peltor G2000 looks the biz. 12 quid.








> Meets European standard EN 397 with approved extra requirements for lateral deformation, molten splash metal (!!!) and low temperature (-30°C). In addition the G2001 is approved to the  requirements for electrical insulation.



Seems to be no strap, so maybe something like the Centurion Concept Linesman Safety Helmet for a couple of quid more.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 24, 2011)

copliker said:


> The Peltor G2000 looks the biz. 12 quid.



£12? With built in soundsystem?


----------



## rekil (Mar 24, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> £12? With built in soundsystem?


 Just saw this bit at the bottom of the page. 



> *Note: Ear Muffs not included


Shit.


----------



## TMOMO (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't suppose anyone's got a bust card format that'll print easily to the A4 printer at work? I've no the software to set the GBC one.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2011)

Just realised I've got a hardhat hanging up by the front door, next to the hatchet and the jemmy. I'll take that with me (the hat, that is. Sorely tempted to go fully tooled up though!)


----------



## yield (Mar 24, 2011)

TMOMO said:


> I don't suppose anyone's got a bust card format that'll print easily to the A4 printer at work? I've no the software to set the GBC one.


 
There's few others on this thread.

Good bust cards?


----------



## nick h. (Mar 24, 2011)

How to take advantage of the new Met policy for unkettling non-violent individuals http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...nager-for-tuc-march-as-violence-fears-grow.do Keep a pinstripe suit in your bag and change into it. Lidl have very smart ones for 14.99.  They also have plain black office worker shoes for 8 quid or something. 

Actually this probably wouldn't work, would it? I suppose they'll search people before they release them.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2011)

Mankini
Borat wig and beard
KY jelly


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorted.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 25, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Sabre, plume and horsie.


jesus,I knew you were getting on a bit, but....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2011)

The noise. Bring the fucking noise.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2011)




----------

